# JC Penney dropping American Living



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

When I was shopping yesterday, I stopped in the closest mall with a JC Penney that carried the American Living line. The salesman, who I have known for a few years and is a friendly chap, said it's his understanding that American Living is either going to be discontinued or reduced in quality to the Chaps line that Kohls sells. 

This is too bad because American Line does have some quality offerings, but the line has been a failure, he said, because of poor marketing. Most stores don't even sell American Living offerings, which was a strategic mistake.

I'm drafting a letter to the corporate headquarters on Monday.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

To me, the biggest strategic mistake was plastering that ungainly logo all over otherwise beautifully made oxford cloth button-down shirts, rendering them unwearable.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> To me, the biggest strategic mistake was plastering that ungainly logo all over otherwise beautifully made oxford cloth button-down shirts, rendering them unwearable.


Agreed, but JC Penney's big blunder was the poor roll-out of the line. It's only available in very select stores. There are seven stores within two hours of my house, yet none of them carry any American Living offerings.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*plenty of analogs*

Really? All three of the JCP stores that I've set foot in have had the line, to include bedding, dinnerware etc.

Never bought anything. It was often cheap enough, but the obnoxious logos, no-iron finishes and dearth of availability in my size didn't help one bit.


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, isn't American Living a brand by Ralph Lauren? I am sure that there must have been some discussion between the Ralph Lauren people and J.C. Penny's people to salvage the brand. The brand could just be not for the client of J.C. Penny.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

IMO, it's not trendy enough for middle America, and a weak imitation of PRL to the coasts. That, and there's a glut of cheap clothing competition.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> IMO, it's not trendy enough for middle America


The "middle America" that I live in isn't very "trendy" at all. It's mostly jeans, khakis, sport shirts, and 2 button single breasted suits and sport coats.

Cruiser


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Large logos notwithstanding, economically it was a bad time to launch a major new brand, especially after JCPenney cut back their American Living marketing to a trickle after such a huge launch. AL merchandise was almost always on clearance or sold at a major discount, which tends to move units but damages the brand image. 

I don't see them dropping it entirely, but American Living was not a success and probably needs some tweaking to make it more popular.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

It's a shame. They had some nice stuff for the money. Agree that the logo was a little much.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

StevenRocks said:


> Large logos notwithstanding, economically it was a bad time to launch a major new brand, especially after JCPenney cut back their American Living marketing to a trickle after such a huge launch. AL merchandise was almost always on clearance or sold at a major discount, which tends to move units but damages the brand image.
> 
> I don't see them dropping it entirely, but American Living was not a success and probably needs some tweaking to make it more popular.


Making shirts of a polyester-cotton blend that were formerly 100 percent cotton and keeping them at the old pricepoint is certainly not the "tweaking" that American Living needs.

Quite frankly, the product wasn't marketed properly. I know not everyone is a GQ reader here, but a little bit of advertising in that magazine might have helped considered the American Living style is the trend at the moment. Additionally, the decision to only carry in in a select number of J.C. Penney stores wasn't helpful. You couldn't even find the products in the annual Christmas catalogue.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> The "middle America" that I live in isn't very "trendy" at all. It's mostly jeans, khakis, sport shirts, and 2 button single breasted suits and sport coats.
> 
> Cruiser


Perhaps an region/age/socio-economic difference.

Kinda interesting in that I see few in JCP wearing clothes that look like they bought them there. They're usually in downscale-trendy logo t-shirts/jeans like Aeropostale/American Eagle. Even up into their early-fifties.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> To me, the biggest strategic mistake was plastering that ungainly logo all over otherwise beautifully made oxford cloth button-down shirts, rendering them unwearable.


The OCBD are beautiful. I got a pile of them for about $15 a piece, and removed all the pockets which had the logos on them. Tada!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I worked at JCPenney during the launch of this brand. For as anticipated as it was, it didn't perform terribly well. What I mostly recall were people liking the style of the clothing, but objecting to the large insignia of an eagle clutching a flag. It didn't help that despite hearing Ralph Lauren's name, it didn't appear anywhere on the merchandise itself. Where it did show up was in the employee training material, where it advised us to inform people of the association. Then, in spite of being their premium brand, it all ended up on sale or clearance with everything else after a few months of existence. 

That said, it's probably the best merchandised brand that JCPenney carries. The quality is where it gets hit or miss; the early dress shirts weren't the best with badly fused cuffs and collars. I rather like the ties, though you need to use a knot with more volume than the four in hand for the knot to turn out with any substance. For the price, I rather like the socks, and the one suit I possess has held up nicely. At the end of the day, it's still PRL lite, somewhat reminiscent of JCPenney's old brand, Hunt Club.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

If a tree falls in the forrest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> Making shirts of a polyester-cotton blend that were formerly 100 percent cotton and keeping them at the old pricepoint is certainly not the "tweaking" that American Living needs.
> 
> Quite frankly, the product wasn't marketed properly. I know not everyone is a GQ reader here, but a little bit of advertising in that magazine might have helped considered the American Living style is the trend at the moment. Additionally, the decision to only carry in in a select number of J.C. Penney stores wasn't helpful. You couldn't even find the products in the annual Christmas catalogue.


I'd agree with you that poly/cotton should cost less (and shouldn't be in this line), but 1) very few of the 100% cotton shirts sold at full price or anywhere close to it and 2) at this price-point, a majority of consumers have apparently given up on ironing and prefer the ease of the poly-cotton.

Launching at a select number of stores to gauge the market is pretty typical for national retailers like JCPenney. It's likely they didn't want to put their marketing dollars towards a plug in the men's magazines, preferring to test our things with their customers in the largest stores before a full launch. It's a bit conservative, and it probably led to the failure of the brand.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

That is too bad; I had hope for that brand. I recently bought an AL khaki golf jacket with a neat plaid lining (without logo), very serviceable. 

What is interesting is that last year the same jacket was marketed with a large eagle logo. Its as if this year they had begun to respond to some of logo oriented complaints. 

I guess it was too little to late. 

Incidentally, all three JC Penney's near me carry the AL line.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Who was their target consumer?

It seemed to be a collection of the safest type-of RL things.

The who thing with a logo is that it sells your product, only if people want to be associated with the brand.
Regardless of how tacky we find them, many people like logo'd clothing from RL, Burberry etc, because they're widely seen as luxury brands. 
I'm not sure many people want "I shop at JCPenny" on their chest.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Who was their target consumer?
> 
> It seemed to be a collection of the safest type-of RL things.
> 
> ...


It's always been my understanding their target demographic is middle to upper middle class types, who may normally buy Polo Ralph Lauren at Macy's.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm not sure many people want "I shop at JCPenny" on their chest.


I have a feeling that most folks wouldn't care. Once you leave the confines of this forum there is no great stigma attached to JCPenny, at least not in the broad expanse of middle America.

Having said that, I do agree that most folks probably don't want that big AL logo on their clothes; but not because it represent JCP.

Cruiser


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I purchased quite a few of the items...even with the logo...it made me feel patriotic to wear it


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I have a feeling that most folks wouldn't care. Once you leave the confines of this forum there is no great stigma attached to JCPenny, at least not in the broad expanse of middle America.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree that most folks probably don't want that big AL loga on their clothes; but not because it represent JCP.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser,
I often think you're often a voice of reason, but I'm not so sure here.
As a resident of middle america, I know plenty of people who wear logo'd clothes because of the status they believe it conveys.

As I see it, younger hipper types (RL, J.Crew and mall shoppers) would be turned off by a big JCP logo.

While older JCP shoppers, more in the "clothes worn purely to cover up nakedness" demographic (like many friends and people I know), could find a similar, cheaper, and more conservative item of clothing in another part of JCP. 
I know plenty of people like this, and many of them have a strong aversion to _any_ logo, RL, American living, Adidas anything.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

As someone who found surprisingly good quality at Penney's in many areas as recently as 15 years ago, I suspect their hard-won reputation over the last ten years, or so, for only selling junk did not aid sales either.


----------



## jsteele (Nov 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> there is no great stigma attached to JCPenny, at least not in the broad expanse of middle America.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree that most folks probably don't want that big AL loga on their clothes; but not because it represent JCP.
> 
> Cruiser





Bermuda said:


> I purchased quite a few of the items...even with the logo...it made me feel patriotic to wear it





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I know plenty of people who wear logo'd clothes because of the status they believe it conveys.
> 
> As I see it, younger hipper types (RL, J.Crew and mall shoppers) would be turned off by a big JCP logo.
> 
> While older JCP shoppers, more in the "clothes worn purely to cover up nakedness" demographic (like many friends and people I know), could find a similar, cheaper, and more conservative item of clothing in another part of JCP.


I had just found out about this line as I was walking through JCP to find a tie tack. My first impression was that it was a line by JCP - kinda like Faded Glory is to Walmart. I was turned off by the logo as being too patriotic - too gimmicky.

Marketing must have done a poor job on this - name and roll-out of product. 1. it's too hard to remember / doesn't roll off the tongue easily as "Polo" "Versace" even "Tommy Hilfiger". Should we call it American? Living? 
2. Most Americans don't want to be associated with patriotism, or at least boldly show their love for it. Is the logo supposed to convey patriotism? Can patriotism be ranked up there with "fashionable"? 
3. My opinion - which would you rather have - Polo or JCrew (which has an established and marketable lines) or some line that is marketed in JCP (which associated with middle class America - Do you see JCP in upscale malls/ shopping areas?)

I do think no matter if there is a logo on the product or not - there is a stigma when you buy a brand. One can bring upscale down to middle class level, but one can't bring middle class to upscale.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*+1 on #2 above. Odd timing for patriotic logo.*

I recall a television ad at startup that might have even aired during the Super Bowl. It was a live action Norman Rockwell painting that was apparently selling nostalgia for mid-Americana, and then the incongruous embroidery. It was a failed ad IMO as it sold lifestyle (and one that required a time machine) instead of clothing.

Also, if AL was intended as a premium brand, they totally failed to get that message across. Honestly, I don't understand why any starting brand would feature a showy logo. Visible logos are for established brands. Also, eagles and flags have a low-class connotation to some (think Harley and pickup trucks, not horses and luxury sedans)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Also, eagles and flags have a low-class connotation to some (think Harley and pickup trucks, not horses and luxury sedans)


You do know that many owners of luxury sedans also ride Harley-Davidsons, don't you? Are you saying that while they are driving their cars they are perceived as high class, but when they get on their bikes they suddenly are perceived as low class?

The group that I rode with included such folks as firefighters and police officers to doctors and lawyers. Last year the median income of Harley-Davidson buyers was just a shade under $90,000 a year which is well above the median income in the United States.

Cruiser


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*First off . . .*

. . . not all their things have logos, mainly the polos and a few shirts.

Secondly, a few threads have insisted that it's the quality and fit of the garment, not the brand, that are important.

If someone is that concerned to be identified with (shudder) patriotism, then just avoid the logo items. That's simple enough. I'm no defender of JCP and never shop there, but if they have something that looks good, fits well, is reasonably durable, and allows real people to afford it, then more power to them.

I should think that the high esteem expressed for those who shop in thrifts and rhapsodize when they find some castoff "steal" would prompt an avoidance of looking down noses at those who are getting by and have an opportunity to have, or give to others, new items at a little higher quality by a pretty much universally accessible merchandiser.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess I just didn't see much difference between American Living and Stafford/Van-Heussen/Towncraft/Roundtree&York/Faded_Glory (i.e. low end dept store brands).


----------



## jsteele (Nov 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> You do know that many owners of luxury sedans also ride Harley-Davidsons, don't you? Are you saying that while they are driving their cars they are perceived as high class, but when they get on their bikes they suddenly are perceived as low class?
> 
> The group that I rode with included such folks as firefighters and police officers to doctors and lawyers. Last year the median income of Harley-Davidson buyers was just a shade under $90,000 a year which is well above the median income in the United States.
> 
> Cruiser


Yes, many do.. and to the general public the image of a motorcycle rider is one of a rebel, carefree individual, and sometimes associated with anarchy, brawls and drunks.



Blueboy1938 said:


> Secondly, a few threads have insisted that it's the quality and fit of the garment, not the brand, that are important.
> 
> If someone is that concerned to be identified with (shudder) patriotism, then just avoid the logo items. That's simple enough. I'm no defender of JCP and never shop there, but if they have something that looks good, fits well, is reasonably durable, and allows real people to afford it, then more power to them.
> 
> I should think that the high esteem expressed for those who shop in thrifts and rhapsodize when they find some castoff "steal" would prompt an avoidance of looking down noses at those who are getting by and have an opportunity to have, or give to others, new items at a little higher quality by a pretty much universally accessible merchandiser.


We (people in this forum and those in forums like this) are the exception to the rule 9/10 times. We go for style, fit, durability. But ask any Joe on the street whether or not he would have a brand like AL or Polo. I'll wager to say that they would take Polo.

While I agree AL gives the general public a more affordable, classic style clothing, most people are still going to perceive it to be low class. For example go to the "ghetto" and watch to see how clothing is used as a status symbol. Watch to see how those who are wearing Polo interact with those who are buying Faded Glory. I even see it with my special needs students. You are lower than them if you do not have brand name clothes.

Ninety nine percent of us live in a materialist / status world of clothing. There's only a handful of us that actually care about long lasting style, fit, and durability.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Middle market department stores are stuck in a paradox. If they carry national brands exclusively, the store itself becomes anonymous. If they market their own exclusive brands, the brands are perceived as low-end, even if they're not.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*You know . . .*

. . . I wasn't ^^ referring to ghetto clothes snobs, but family buyers that want to look nice at a good price. Who cares what the gangbangers think?


----------



## jsteele (Nov 27, 2009)

take whoever you want.... for 99% of people... clothes are a status symbol whether your rich, poor, middle class, or ghetto.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Whether the logo too patriotic, or the brand was low end, it seems to me this was a failed product launch. JCP does plenty of advertising but I don't remember ever seeing anything dedicated to the brand. 

In checking out the JCP website, I agree the logo is way too loud and generally cheapens the look of the clothing. That being said, I saw a few dress shirts being that could probably have become staples for many men. 

I am sure the economy did not help with the product launch, but I think it has more to do with it being everything at once. Why not start small with clothing and then build up to all the associated home goods? 

Had JCP taken it's time and built the brand from the ground up with word of mouth testimonials to supplement advertising, I think it would have had a better chance.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I found their coats to be outstanding. Their pea coat from last year was outstanding, with period details. That said, they were constantly on sale/clearance even in the coldest part of the year! I used so many coupons, the $100 on clearance Pea coat wound up at $47 if I recall correctly.

Got my eye on the Lodger's Snorkel coat - they make such great outerwear, I'll hate to see it go away. Hard to find clothes I like that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Minor follow up -

Picked up a sweater that, save for a substitution of a snowflake for a tree and inverted colors, with a touch of cashmere thrown in, was identical to Polo's offerings at Dillards. $20 after a coupon versus $185 down the way. Not bad, and a warm and nice sweater - they actually sold out of all of them at my local stores.

Lastly I've bought the "Nelson Flat Front" khakis, so we'll see how those work out. $10 post-coupon. It may not have the greatest trad pedigree, but you can't beat the price.


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm surprised. Unfortunately for JCP, they launched this brand during the worst possible time. On the other hand, I have not seen much promotion on this line. I wear Stafford Signature dress shirts and am always looking out for coupons in the circulars. Very rarely - if ever - do they have photos or anything on the AL line. I think there was a small catalog earlire in the year, but on a week to week basis there is not much promotion going on. They do have a link on the web site to the brand, something other brands do not get on the site. And their pages are some of the most visually appealing on jcp.com.

Maybe they just have too many brands - Stafford (Signature, Performance, Essentials), JOE Joseph Abboud, St. John's Bay, Jay Ferrar, etc. I don't think the same folksthat wear AL, however, are going to wear JOE. 

it will be interesting ot see how this plays out, as it will certainly be case study material for brand launches in the retail space.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I wrote a letter a few weeks ago to the big-wigs in J.C. Penney, but haven't heard anything. I thought I may get a courtesy response by now.


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

It seems to me that the reason they're pulling it all has to do with lack of sales. I rarely ever see anyone at my local JCP's buying anything from their American Living section. I have never purchased anything from it either. Could also be different stores carry different stock. At any rate, I wonder what they will replace it with.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Maggio said:


> I don't think the same folksthat wear AL, however, are going to wear JOE.


How ironic. Today I am wearing a JOE shirt with my American Living blazer. I didn't get the memo. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I read the retail news-wires just about daily and I haven't heard anything official about AL being phased out at JCPenney. Maybe it's just being pulled out of selected stores.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

StevenRocks said:


> I read the retail news-wires just about daily and I haven't heard anything official about AL being phased out at JCPenney. Maybe it's just being pulled out of selected stores.


It's already only in very select stores.


----------



## TomK (Nov 18, 2009)

There are 5 JCPs near me and all carry the line. I've never heard of the AL line and rarely shop JCP anyways...


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> It's already only in very select stores.


They routinely move brands around at Penneys and other stores. I can't see them dropping the whole thing without an official announcement.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

At least 3 stores in my area carry AL.

It's too bad, I like what they had to offer. As someone who's fairly poor I appreciated the RL inspiration on a budget.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The 2 stores in Knoxville carry the line, and I find it to be quite nice. I too have the tan golf jacket, that is perfect for spring and early fall. I also have a sportcoat that is one of my favorites because of the nice pattern. I did however find the logo to be obnoxious. I have wanted to buy some polos for a long time, but can't get past the big logo. I'm atleast as patriotic as the next guy but the logo looks like they stole it from Old Navy's 4th of July clothes, and I also believe we should not wear the flag. I also have some AL curtains in my bedroom, I love their earth tones and classic styling so I will be sorry to see it go. They should just can the logos and sell me some polos. Cruiser I agree with you, many around town here could care less if their clothes came from McClellans or Walmart. As long as their jeans sort of fit, and there shirts aren't completely stained they are good to go.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> When I was shopping yesterday, I stopped in the closest mall with a JC Penney that carried the American Living line. The salesman, who I have known for a few years and is a friendly chap, said it's his understanding that American Living is either going to be discontinued or reduced in quality to the Chaps line that Kohls sells.


It's been almost 2 years since this was posted and it's still in the line up.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

FlashForFreedom said:


> If a tree falls in the forrest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


Exactly! Tough to blame the product line if the target audience doesn't see a point in setting foot in Penneys.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

tinytim said:


> It's been almost 2 years since this was posted and it's still in the line up.


And so it is. The store closest to me has two racks for shirts/trousers and one pegboard with the AL logo; half of what they used to carry. Despite Cruiser's counter to my first post in this thread, what I wrote is the apparent truth-it's not trendy enough for middle America. Tacky USPA stuff sells much better and the logos/embroidery are even more conspicuous.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

jsteele said:


> 2. Most Americans don't want to be associated with patriotism, or at least boldly show their love for it.


What planet have you been living on?

Frankly, I've never really noticed the AL clothes much: I am fairly certain that the drapes in my house are from that line, however. As for the logo, it's fine for a crest on signs or tags, but it is a bit complicated to put on the front of a shirt, regardless of the appropriateness of flags or eagles.



Mad_Hatter said:


> it's not trendy enough for middle America. Tacky USPA stuff


There are different levels of "trendy": there's Thom Browne trendy, which won't sell in middle America at all, and there's "whatever junk a store like Penny's puts on the rack this year" trendy, which will. I don't think that's what most people---at least most people on here---really think of as "trendy," though, in part because we're so nauseated by the more visible fashion stuff.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to be very gung ho about AL in the past, but have reservations now. They are headed in a urban/hipster direction lately, and I expect that will continue.

Also, and I know it's been awhile, I think the OP may have heard what was to become of _some_ AL lines. In that, he's not wrong. JCP _did_ stop receiving AL branded PRL footwear not long after that post. There were some real bargains to be had when they started putting that stuff on clearance.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Titus_A said:


> What planet have you been living on?
> 
> Frankly, I've never really noticed the AL clothes much: I am fairly certain that the drapes in my house are from that line, however. As for the logo, it's fine for a crest on signs or tags, but it is a bit complicated to put on the front of a shirt, regardless of the appropriateness of flags or eagles.
> 
> There are different levels of "trendy": there's Thom Browne trendy, which won't sell in middle America at all, and there's "whatever junk a store like Penny's puts on the rack this year" trendy, which will. I don't think that's what most people---at least most people on here---really think of as "trendy," though, in part because we're so nauseated by the more visible fashion stuff.


I meant more like conspicuous consumption; the cachet of a brand image, rather than faddish design. The USPA stuff is clearly a cash-in on the country club part of the PRL image. AL seems to offer mainly commodity clothes (chinos, BD shirts) that other mid and lower-tier retailers offer.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a AL Nantucket Red OCBD at JCP last night for $8.49-it can't be beat for sitting poolside today at a party!


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm. Very odd. Was at JC Penney yesterday, and the American Living stuff seems to be in pretty good supply. Picked up a button down dress shirt yesterday for REALLY CHEAP. Even if it only lasts a few years, can't beat the price, especially now during a JCP sale. Take a customer survey and they give you an additional 15% off. With these great prices, hope the AL line experiences a VERY SLOW death, if at all.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

tinytim said:


> It's been almost 2 years since this was posted and it's still in the line up.


Except it's totally different now . . . much smaller. The suits and sport jackets are polyester and rayon. The shirts are polyester and cotton. The line-up is rather pathetic, compared to what American Living was when it first launched. I'd rate it as below Chaps now.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's not odd at all. The OP posted in '09 with some fears about what a floor assistant had said. As it turns out, the quality _has_ dropped on some items, and half the selection now consists of hipster-appealing styles. Yet, AL remains a large part of the JCP selection, and a prominent one. It's just become harder to find value for money over the last few seasons (Although I still do on occasion).

Since we're talking AL; I'm also disappointed in the new branding. While the quality began to decline in a few areas before the change, the recent update of the logo/imprint is further removed from RL styling:

Original:

Current:

I'm not a fan. It only makes me wonder if the eagles will disappear from the chests of shirts (that have them) to be replaced by a flag or "AL". :icon_scratch:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> I'd rate it as below Chaps now.


I wouldn't go _that_ far. For example: Chaps' pattern polos are usually worse in design (although two-stitch buttons are an atrocious AL trend), and AL shorts do still try to emulate PRL design (which Chaps gave up on long ago). AL's shoe line is gone, but as I said before, they were Polo Sport rebrands; far better than Chaps' footwear.

There's a decline, sure, but I don''t think it's quite equaled Chaps yet.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I wouldn't go _that_ far. For example: Chaps' pattern polos are usually worse in design (although two-stitch buttons are an atrocious AL trend), and AL shorts do still try to emulate PRL design (which Chaps gave up on long ago). AL's shoe line is gone, but as I said before, they were Polo Sport rebrands; far better than Chaps' footwear.
> 
> There's a decline, sure, but I don''t think it's quite equaled Chaps yet.


At least the dress clothing is below Chaps. Chaps sells 100% wool suits at Kohls. All the American Living suits are polyester and rayon. Most, if not all, of the dress shirts are at least 60% polyester. American Living, in my opinion, is no longer a Polo Ralph Lauren-knockoff, as it originally was. That's too bad because there was some real bargains.


----------

